
The brain-heart dialogue shows how racism hijacks perception - LeanCas
https://sinapticas.com/2019/04/30/the-brain-heart-dialogue-shows-how-racism-hijacks-perception/
======
kiterunner2346
Consider this hard fact:

 _" Blacks are just 13% of the population but responsible for a majority of
all murders in the U.S...."_

from the Wall Street Journal:

[http://online.wsj.com/articles/jason-riley-the-other-
ferguso...](http://online.wsj.com/articles/jason-riley-the-other-ferguson-
tragedy-1416961287?mod=hp_opinion)

One must conclude that, _a priori_ , blacks are more dangerous that whites.
Ergo, one would be wise to take fewer risks when engaging blacks in any way.
This isn't necessarily racism, but merely common sense and one should not be
surprised to find that, as the sinapticas article states(concerning policing):

"In prior studies, participants were significantly more likely to shoot an
unarmed black individual than a white one."

Finally, to the above and other questions such as

"Do black Americans commit more crime?"

visit the url:

[https://www.channel4.com/news/factcheck/factcheck-black-
amer...](https://www.channel4.com/news/factcheck/factcheck-black-americans-
commit-crime)

The answer is "Yes."

